# What's the commonest type of Owl?



## NazNomad (7 Feb 2017)

... a Teat Owl. :-D

The side of an old drawer, think it's oak. 10''x 6''.







... and I knew straight away that the previous owner was a smoker, it stunk. :-(


----------



## linkshouse (7 Feb 2017)

NazNomad":38o4rlcx said:


> ... and I knew straight away that the previous owner was a smoker, it stunk. :-(



Ha ha! I got an old set of drawers a little while back form a house clearance and they smelled of scent when I cut them up. I'm guessing a little old lady that kept scented soaps in her drawers must have owned them.

Bit more pleasant than smoke  

Nice bit of work scrollwork though. Well done. 

Is it a wall hanging or will it be part of something else?

Phill


----------



## novocaine (7 Feb 2017)

need to find some teak. 

cracking cut.


----------



## JanetsBears (7 Feb 2017)

linkshouse":ju8taq2e said:


> NazNomad":ju8taq2e said:
> 
> 
> > ... and I knew straight away that the previous owner was a smoker, it stunk. :-(
> ...


Perhaps he's making a drawer that lets the smoke in and out 

Either way, it looks good - far better than my first attempt at making something with only internal cuts, but more of that later when I put together a post showing the failure and explaining lessons learned. Hopefully, my failures will help others avoid the same errors.

Chris


----------



## NazNomad (7 Feb 2017)

linkshouse":1573lce0 said:


> Is it a wall hanging or will it be part of something else?



Honestly, I have no idea, I did the pattern ages ago and needed to spend some time in the garage.


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2017)

NazNomad":348r0gaa said:


> ... a Teat Owl. :-D


 Is that an *Innocent* Joke.


----------



## NazNomad (7 Feb 2017)

Could have been worse, my mate suggested that a Sanitaryt Owl was the most common.


----------



## novocaine (7 Feb 2017)

Ikea towels used to be called Sanni, we got in to trouble when the red and white one's were on special offer, the display sign about them was 2 white with a red one in the middle and in massive letters "Sanni towel, for that fresh feeling" apparently management didn't see the funny side. glad I don't work there any more.


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2017)

Reason I asked.


----------



## donwatson (7 Feb 2017)

A very nice owl indeed. Well cut. Thanks for showing.

take care
Don W


----------



## NazNomad (7 Feb 2017)

That's what I was getting at, I said Teat Owl though. :-D


----------



## martinka (7 Feb 2017)

Really like that, Naz. I need to nick it for my pal, he's bird mad.


----------



## martinka (23 Feb 2017)

Finally got around to it. Birch ply as all the 'real' wood I've got is cupped.


----------



## Claymore (23 Feb 2017)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (23 Feb 2017)

Came out great Martin.


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Feb 2017)

Smashing pattern. My mother-in-law loves owls and has a birthday coming up ;-) Whose pattern is it please and is it available online anywhere?

Barry


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Feb 2017)

Claymore":3itwla88 said:


> Very Nice Martin and it looks like a Barn Owl (just in the process of making another Intarsia one......they are beautiful and we have a pair down in our woodland which looks like a tornadoes hit it today)



wood...trees down....where's my chainsaw!!!


----------

